# Meteor bill pay contract ?



## The1 (8 Nov 2008)

Hi guy's, I'm after doing some googling for a few hours but can't seem to find the answer I'm looking for due to the issues I'm having, hopefully some of you guy's might be able to point me in the right direction.

Here's the problem....

Just last Monday my Wife and I  signed up for mobile phone bill pay with meteor and we thought everything was fine as we picked out the best price plan to suit our needs. However, later in the day when I was using the phone I noticed a very bad reception while talking to people on the phone. At one stage  I had to call some people back on my house phone due to the bad reception on the mobile. 

I then rang customer service and they told me to try my sim in the other meteor phone, I did that and noticed a 'slight' improvment at the time so the customer service advised me to take the phone back to the meteor shop and get a replacement. 
I did just that and the problem is reacurring. It's just not a quality of service for me. I can't make one single phone call without bad reception or the phone cutting out totally.

Today I rang meteor and said I had enough and can I get out of the normal 12 month contract, they told me no, unless my it was totall their fault and I wasn't getting a good service. I explained to them that through the years I've used o2 and 3 Ireland the the reception was clear and I had no issues and that I was using meteor for the past 5 days and was having nothing but problems.

The current situation is they want to send one of their engineers out to the area to check out the problem.

Can any of you guy's tell me if there is a cooling off period that I can use to get out of this contract ? I've only signed up since Monday  gone and the quality of the service is just terrible. Even talking to the customer service the phone kept cutting out.

Any thoughts on this guy's ?

Cheers


----------



## snowy (9 Nov 2008)

by any chance is the phone 3G enabled. The 3G thing only started on Meteor a few weeks ago and since then my phone has had a rubbish signal. It was so bad I had to turn the 3G off.


----------



## The1 (10 Nov 2008)

Hi snowy, to be honest when I'm in certain area's I do see the 3g on the top of the phone but as soon as I go home the 3g disappears. I try to make a video call from my house and it say's 'sorry you are out of 3g coverage'

They told me I've to wait up to 5 days and if I don't hear back from them to ring them. The thing is, if there is a cooling off period the 7 day's is up tomorrow.

The reception is just brutal.

I'd like to get out of this if I could and go to a dearer plan elsewhere providing I get the service I'm after, the service I've been using for the last x amount of years.

I'm sorry I moved to meteor


----------



## snowy (10 Nov 2008)

i would think that the 3G is the problem. I asked Meteor and they said that they only had good coverage in the dublin area. I live in Swords and they said that wasnt Dublin!

Can you get a Meteor shop to turn off the 3G signal and see if that makes an improvment?  I never had any problems with the Meteor signal until the 3G thing started .


----------



## Iano (31 Dec 2009)

Hi The 1. 

I am in EXACTLY the same situation now that you were in 12 months ago and I'd like to find out how you ended up. 

I switched to Meteor in October and am so regretting that I ever did so. I have the same service issues in my house that you had and have been spending weeks trying to get out of my contract. When I went back to the shop after 3 weeks they told me I was just out of the cooling off period. But when I asked three Meteor people to show me where the cooling off period is stated in the contract, none of them could do so. And that's because there's no mention of it in the contract.

I was sent a new SIM card and went through a week of logging problem calls so that I could give them a record of my problems. Now the guy I was dealing with won't return my emails and it is impossible to speak to anyone in authority. 

I use my phone for work (at home) and cannot complete a call from beginning to end without going outside. So my work is now suffering. I just want to hand it back and be rid of them, and go back to my old service provider. I moved to Meteor for the lower prices, but I didn't expect such shoddy service quality and customer service. 

Anyway, enough of my rant, I hope that you had a happy ending that might give me some cause for hope.
Thanks in advance.


----------

